

Ask HN: What is the best forum to ask beginner coding questions? - jwb119

I'm a few weeks in to attempting to learn basic code and I often have simple questions that are not easily resolved by a google search.<p>Is there any particular forum or mechanism for community feedback (irc?) regarding general coding questions that anyone has found to be useful?
======
timf
You could try <http://stackoverflow.com>

See: <http://stackoverflow.com/faq>

------
spydez
Google?

If it's a popular language, someone will have written about what you want to
know. That's how I stumbled through my first lil' Ruby program a few weeks ago
- read through a few intros I found on Google + judicious Google-fu for
specifics when I got stuck.

